# Dnt know what to do



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello everyone 
I've been ere before I had one fresh cycle and one frozen back in Dec 2014 and both failed but in Feb 2015 I got pregnant naturally which I am very greatful for x 
No my son is 14 months and It's time to start trying for number 2 x what should I do ?? Any ideas  It took us 3 yrs to have him 
Is there any new treatments out there before I go and do Ivd again Tks


----------

